# World Food Shortage



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

In light of rjd's post showing the empty shelves at his local store due to a winter storm I thought I would take it another step. I have read some scary to think about articles on the subject of our world supply of food. One recent one : http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...Pvg4gM&usg=AFQjCNGwgFbVOjpaCIewmVxD15e4XCimNA

Many "experts" believe the earth can only support somewhere between 8 and 10 billion people. We are expected to hit 8 in the next several years and begin to have severe shortages in countries that cannot support themselves. Insert India, Africa, China here... with 2 being Nuclear capable countries. (I know there are many smaller countries experiencing this now and they currently have mass civil war/murder/rapes etc). I have taken the view that even those of us on here with proper preparation, will still be very affected as I believe food will become more and more expensive, fresh clean water will be more expensive and the possibility of rationing what can be purchased at the store could be in our future. With the threat of inflation around the corner and food supplies dwindling...Buy up as much Emergency Essentials as you can afford now. Just another 2 cents worth..


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

This one is a few months old but accurate: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=yiphMqTjUN8m2aD7xjuWlg&bvm=bv.84349003,d.d24

:nonchalance:


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

forced population control is on the horizon....


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

By the way, little side fact....INDIA and CHINA now have almost half the worlds population within their borders and import nearly 80% of their food. What do you think they will do if the US and other countries stop sending food to feed our own people....


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

@RJD

China already does it and has been successful but way too many people already there. India desperately needs to put this in motion....only some of the USA needs it..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't put much stock in what experts say, to me, an expert is just someone who use to be a pert. I am, however a firm believer in stocking up as much as you can, hence Prepper. 
For what it's worth, I can remember when I was a child, the average family was probably eight to ten. Now days if a couple has 3 children it is consider big. Most around here have either one or two children. I'm thinking China has a law that a couple can only have one child without permission from their government. Perhaps other countries, maybe should not go to that extreme, but push limited family size in some way?
As far as food cost, in my mind, the cost of fuel (oil) is the most effecting factor in that from the farm tractors, to the trucks bringing to the store near you. We are experiencing a welcome drop in oil prices, but how long will that last?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't put much stock in what experts say, to me, an expert is just someone who use to be a pert. I am, however a firm believer in stocking up as much as you can, hence Prepper.
> For what it's worth, I can remember when I was a child, the average family was probably eight to ten. Now days if a couple has 3 children it is consider big. Most around here have either one or two children. I'm thinking China has a law that a couple can only have one child without permission from their government. Perhaps other countries, maybe should not go to that extreme, but push limited family size in some way?
> As far as food cost, in my mind, the cost of fuel (oil) is the most effecting factor in that from the farm tractors, to the trucks bringing to the store near you. We are experiencing a welcome drop in oil prices, but how long will that last?


yeah well for one thing, we can stop incentivizing people to have more kids in the form of child tax credits and even WIC. they should cap out at 2 kids. After that, no more additional assistance. Right now we just keep sending more money for each kid you pop out. Some women are just becoming professional baby machines.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> yeah well for one thing, we can stop incentivizing people to have more kids in the form of child tax credits and even WIC. they should cap out at 2 kids. After that, no more additional assistance. Right now we just keep sending more money for each kid you pop out. Some women are just becoming professional baby machines.


I'd like to be able to disagree with you, but I can't, seems the ones who can take care of children the least are the ones who have the most.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Several Africa countries have not been producing much food lately but did so in the past. Reason being radical groups coming & taking it at harvest time.

And in our own country, how much farm land goes to making corn for ethanol?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've said it before & will say it again. Paying less for gasoline right now makes it a good time to increase stores.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> forced population control is on the horizon....


 Starting with who?? Should it be based on race or politics?? Cause it would make sense to punish the problem makers or liabilities first, right??


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> yeah well for one thing, we can stop incentivizing people to have more kids in the form of child tax credits and even WIC. they should cap out at 2 kids. After that, no more additional assistance. Right now we just keep sending more money for each kid you pop out. Some women are just becoming professional baby machines.


I would only slightly modify that to no additional assistance for any children conceived while on assistance. Plenty of birth control including abstinence is available. You want kids, great support them.

Food shortages are not helped buy raising crops for biofuels.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> yeah well for one thing, we can stop incentivizing people to have more kids in the form of child tax credits and even WIC. they should cap out at 2 kids. After that, no more additional assistance. Right now we just keep sending more money for each kid you pop out. Some women are just becoming professional baby machines.


It takes two to tango!!!! Vasectomies for men not taking care of their kids!!! If you don't pay your child support...snip, snip!!!! hehe


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

I personally wouldn't want to be the one to decide who could or couldn't have children. Maybe based on ones financial ability?? If it came to that..That's tough but I agree. What I would say, and I hate to admit to, I would hand out all free contraceptives and birth control to whomever wanted it and even the Vasectomies for guys.(which would probably be better as they are reversible now) It would be a whole hell of a lot cheaper than paying for a child on welfare/foster/WIC etc. Not an argument for abstinence or not just an attempt to stop having babies that you can't take care of and I agree with RJD, stop making it an incentive to have more children so you can get more money from the GOV... 
As for the biofuels, if they were actually used it would be one thing but i'm not sure that the vast majority even do...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One scenario;

China sends over a few million men to the US who declare political asylum or some such nonsense. The US Federal Government provides food, housing etc. Over the next few years, China sends over a few million more men, then more... then more. The Chinese Immigrants take over the Grain Belt and Ag Industry because they will work and our young "men" are too busy taking pictures of their bare naked asses on each others I-phones. The US surrenders to China without either country firing a shot.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

@slippy, please make sure I'm dead before that scenario....:hopelessness:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I grow weary of hearing about how we are overpopulated. That is nowhere near the truth. We are overstupidlated. Yes, Denton coined a word. Feel free to use it.

Take Rhodesia, for example. Rhodesia is the bread basket of Africa, and it single handedly feeds...er; wait a minute. Very old information I seem to have. Rhodesia has been replaced by Zimbabwe. Anyway, you get the point.

Furthermore, how much food is wasted? Think about how much food is thrown away, everyday, in restaurants alone!

Oh, and my favorite; old-fashioned liberal meddling through non-government organizations. As I have suggested many times, read The Road to Hell. That book is an interesting, first hand experience of how NGOs go in to "help" indigenous populations not needing help, only to force them into radical cultural changes, corruption and eventually, warlord rule.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> One scenario;
> 
> China sends over a few million men to the US who declare political asylum or some such nonsense. The US Federal Government provides food, housing etc. Over the next few years, China sends over a few million more men, then more... then more. The Chinese Immigrants take over the Grain Belt and Ag Industry because they will work and our young "men" are too busy taking pictures of their bare naked asses on each others I-phones. The US surrenders to China without either country firing a shot.


Muslims are way ahead of the Chinese, except for the part about taking over industries.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I grow weary of hearing about how we are overpopulated. That is nowhere near the truth. We are overstupidlated. Yes, Denton coined a word. Feel free to use it.
> 
> Take Rhodesia, for example. Rhodesia is the bread basket of Africa, and it single handedly feeds...er; wait a minute. Very old information I seem to have. Rhodesia has been replaced by Zimbabwe. Anyway, you get the point.
> 
> ...


Can we still give boys snip, snips?!! Even if we're not running out of food?!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Can we still give boys snip, snips?!! Even if we're not running out of food?!


I'm thinking about giving you an infraction. Who made you a mod, anyway?

Aren't you supposed to be at work?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking about giving you an infraction. Who made you a mod, anyway?
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be at work?


The other night I got survival and ffadmin drunk and took advantage of...the forum settings. hehe 
SssssHHHHHHHHH!!! I am working.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Forcing those who work to pay for the idle is called slavery. Mish is correct in that it takes two and no one we are talking about is asking if I am willing to be a financial responsible party for those who want to play hide the weinie while on the dole. You want to be sterile so you do not have to worry? OK. As a man if you are going to pollinate the planet and let others pay for it Mish has scissors.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Forcing those who work to pay for the idle is called slavery. Mish is correct in that it takes two and no one we are talking about is asking if I am willing to be a financial responsible party for those who want to play hide the weinie while on the dole. You want to be sterile so you do not have to worry? OK. As a man if you are going to pollinate the planet and let others pay for it Mish has scissors.


Ah, and there is that problem, isn't there? Again, we are overstupidlated. Does the government have the constitutional right to take from one so that it might give to another? Absolutely not! Does our government do it? Sure.

By the way. Let's put this on record so that we can see that the founding fathers did not mean for the "General Welfare" clause to mean what it has been construed to mean, today. This is another example of learning for yourself so that you will know when politicians, lawyers or lawyers raised to the level of judges, lie to you...

"If Congress can employ money indefinitely to the general welfare, and are the sole and supreme judges of the general welfare, they may take the care of religion into their own hands; they may appoint teachers in every State, county and parish and pay them out of their public treasury; they may take into their own hands the education of children, establishing in like manner schools throughout the Union; they may assume the provision of the poor; they may undertake the regulation of all roads other than post-roads; in short, every thing, from the highest object of state legislation down to the most minute object of police, would be thrown under the power of Congress. Were the power of Congress to be established in the latitude contended for, it would subvert the very foundations, and transmute the very nature of the limited Government established by the people of America."

James Madison


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sheepdog said:


> @RJD
> 
> China already does it and has been successful


Successful? It's been an unmitigated disaster, with parents aborting/killing girl babies so they can have sons. China is raising generations of boys with nobody to marry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Successful? It's been an unmitigated disaster, with parents aborting/killing girl babies so they can have sons. China is raising generations of boys with nobody to marry.


And, we know where that will lead. War. They've got to work out their frustrations on someone.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I've said it before & will say it again. Paying less for gasoline right now makes it a good time to increase stores.


Including GASOLINE stores.

We are committed to buying one top quality 5 gallon gas can that seals well, and filling it with gas. We then mark the can 1-12 to denote the month it was bought. Next year, in January, I will use the #1 in my truck and re-fill it. That way I always have 60 gallons of gas on hand & home that is fresh. They key is to get cans with good seals, metal cans that lock air tight, not those cheap plastic cans that let oxygen in and out.

This is not my idea originally but I think it's a good one.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> By the way. Let's put this on record so that we can see that the founding fathers did not mean for the "General Welfare" clause to mean what it has been construed to mean, today.


Perhaps the biggest understatement of this century. They would be horrified to see how that clause has been twisted.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> yeah well for one thing, we can stop incentivizing people to have more kids in the form of child tax credits and even WIC. they should cap out at 2 kids. After that, no more additional assistance. Right now we just keep sending more money for each kid you pop out. Some women are just becoming professional baby machines.


Do you honestly think people have more kids for the tax breaks????????


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

There has been a running story in national geographic magazine for nearly a year about feeding the world. It is in their scientific opinion that the continent of Africa is perfectly capable of feeding themselves. The sub saharan area alone are has fertile soil and plenty of manpower to grow food, similar to our heartland. Problem is that the tribal mindset is not focused on working together in order to produce food. They use outdated and inefficient methods to grow food only for the individual and make no effort to maximize space or improve the soil and irrigate. Some large corporations have bought up land and use modern methods also providing jobs to the local population, but they are made out to be the enemy. There is potential for success out there but none of the people actually want it. They are content with receiving international aid and fighting amongst themselves over the scraps instead of doing it the right way. They are hooked on handouts like my pigs from another post.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Successful? It's been an unmitigated disaster, with parents aborting/killing girl babies so they can have sons. China is raising generations of boys with nobody to marry.


I only meant it was successful in the terms of slowing their population growth, not that it was a good system, some estimates have it as much as 400 million to as low as 100 million people less than if they hadn't implemented the "one child policy". I believe recently they have begun to change that policy if not remove it all together. I agree with you though, there have been some very sad consequences but that falls on the people as much as their government. I would hope it would never come to that.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

"Experts say......."

Some "experts" say there are enough insects and rats on this earth to feed 15 billion people.

Clean water is another story. However; the human race has only been drinking "clean" water for about 150 years.
In some countries, they *still* don't drink "clean" water.

We are a hardy species, we may have to give up some "comforts", but we aren't ready to die out yet.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sheepdog said:


> I only meant it was successful in the terms of slowing their population growth, not that it was a good system, some estimates have it as much as 400 million to as low as 100 million people less than if they hadn't implemented the "one child policy". I believe recently they have begun to change that policy if not remove it all together. I agree with you though, there have been some very sad consequences but that falls on the people as much as their government. I would hope it would never come to that.


Yes, you are right, it's unimaginably sad.

Aborting children is repugnant to me, but to do so simply for gender selection makes a horrible thing a bazillion times worse.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Do you honestly think people have more kids for the tax breaks????????


No, There are other monetary incentives to have lots of children. In Chicago the women get welfare for each kid. First off, as soon as the girl (age 12+) gets pregnant and has her baby, is is declared an emancipated minor by the state. She get money for an apartment for her and her child, plus money to live. The girl lives at home so all the money is available for "other" things. Grandma or great grandma watches the child and raises it. The girl continues to have children because she continues to get more and more welfare money.

As far as snipping the boys, I find it hard to argue. One guy in Chicago went in front of the judge (he had 23 children by 11 different women) he couldn't afford the average (I believe) of $18 a month to each mother for child support. He wanted it lowered to $15 because he had another baby on the way with another woman. These women all got money from the state. Oh, don't forget unearned income credit from the Feds, free cell phone, SNAP, medicaid, section 8 housing, and the rest of the federal welfare programs.

One guy I worked with was living with (not married) his baby momma (2 kids). The woman's mother babysat the children so mom could go to work. The mother got Section 8, food stamps, etc. The guy made a decent salary but with all the assistance, they were able to go on nice vacations, they drove 2-3 year old cars where I drove a 10 year old gas saver. Then he's bragging that with the unearned income credit, he wants to go out and buy an AR. 
Awh damn, maybe I'm just jealous that everything I have I worked for.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> forced population control is on the horizon....


There already is population control in place in the natural order of things.
Or at least it would be if NGO's (Non Governmental Organizations) didn't interfere with food and medicine for starving people in underdeveloped countries.
Yes, I understand they are trying to help. And no, I am not a heartless individual.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Crickets are the answer to the worlds food problem. Lots of data to back that up. Cheaper, less water, less food, less land, less carbon footprint. 1 cup of cricket flour contains 70 grams of protein, the equivalent of a 9 ounce steak, at a fraction of the price. Sure, you'd rather eat beef, but you can raise crickets in your garage.  Hoppy meals coming your way!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Crickets are the answer to the worlds food problem. Lots of data to back that up. Cheaper, less water, less food, less land, less carbon footprint. 1 cup of cricket flour contains 70 grams of protein, the equivalent of a 9 ounce steak, at a fraction of the price. Sure, you'd rather eat beef, but you can raise crickets in your garage.  Hoppy meals coming your way!


I am an advocate for all things planted so I am not concerned with carbon dioxide, but the cricket thing is intriguing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Crickets are the answer to the worlds food problem. Lots of data to back that up. Cheaper, less water, less food, less land, less carbon footprint. 1 cup of cricket flour contains 70 grams of protein, the equivalent of a 9 ounce steak, at a fraction of the price. Sure, you'd rather eat beef, but you can raise crickets in your garage.  Hoppy meals coming your way!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

What kinda gun do you use to hunt crickets????


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> What kinda gun do you use to hunt crickets????


OH great!

First someone will say a 9mm then another will chime in with a .45 being the best cricket round. Soon, the AR15 crowd will start their argument then the AK47 guys will have their counter point...Before you know it the Glock guys will be squaring off with the 1911 folks like a bad rendition of the Jets vs. Sharks (from West Side Story for those under 45 years old). Soon thereafter, the .22LR fans will say that they can't find any ammo and the .17 HMR peeps will argue FPS. And...you all know damn well this will eventually lead to the Bow and Arrow people arguing Traditional vs. Compound. Sights vs no sights...

And the circle of life continues...
Thanks HH!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OH great!
> 
> First someone will say a 9mm then another will chime in with a .45 being the best cricket round. Soon, the AR15 crowd will start their argument then the AK47 guys will have their counter point...Before you know it the Glock guys will be squaring off with the 1911 folks like a bad rendition of the Jets vs. Sharks (from West Side Story for those under 45 years old). Soon thereafter, the .22LR fans will say that they can't find any ammo and the .17 HMR peeps will argue FPS. And...you all know damn well this will eventually lead to the Bow and Arrow people arguing Traditional vs. Compound. Sights vs no sights...
> 
> ...


I hunt crickets with my muzzleloader. Way better than all that other stuff.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

45 or 50?

Flintlock or percussion?

Real black powder or the artificial stuff?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Search the Summer that never happens...1830's I believe. Such an event could starve out 300-500 million today.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Some of my students made some 'chocolate chirp cookies' from cricket flour. Good stuff actually ... just don't look too close; the antennae are kinda off-putting.

My personal contribution to an answer to potential food shortage is to make plenty. This week, started new grape cuttings for the BOL. Local food won't fix the world, but it's what I can do.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I sort of thought mild population control was already here with the cost of living and eating and education being the controlling factor? Lets not mention free birth control clinics and condom programs and abortion. 

The people with some economic sense dont have too many kids so they can afford to.give them a good future amd those without pop kids out that have no discernable future save the military which abandons them by their 30s anyways.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I sort of thought mild population control was already here with the cost of living and eating and education being the controlling factor? Lets not mention free birth control clinics and condom programs and abortion.
> 
> The people with some economic sense dont have too many kids so they can afford to.give them a good future amd those without pop kids out that have no discernable future save the military which abandons them by their 30s anyways.


Reportedly there have been 59 million abortions in US since 1973, 18 million have been by black women. Some researchers report that since 1980, there have been over 1.3 Billion abortions worldwide. I guess this can be described as population control.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I hate to sound cynical but its hard not to when you start to look at things the way they really are. Humanity has beauty and intelligence and so much goodness in it but the side of humanity that wins pushes destruction control and subserviance. Why should we harnass nuclear warfare as a means of control?? Wouldnt hiding that away and never letting it see the light of day be the the secret? Instead the secret keepers use it to terrorize us all with the threat of instant death for everyone if our leaders cant play together nicely. Like we expect our children to.


----------

